# Hey Guys



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm a newbie to these forums and I should be in and out in my posting. I live in AZ more specificly awatukee.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Welcome to the boards, JJ. We're not the biggest board, but we have a lot of interesting characters..

What do you think the Suns are going to try to do this offseason? Keep their cap space for their youngsters so they stay out of salary hell like San Antonio, or try to go after a high quality free agent?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Welcome JJ2

We can always use another Phoenix Suns fan around here.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

Welcome JJ... your namesake is on fire at the moment!


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Welcome to the boards, JJ. We're not the biggest board, but we have a lot of interesting characters..
> 
> What do you think the Suns are going to try to do this offseason? Keep their cap space for their youngsters so they stay out of salary hell like San Antonio, or try to go after a high quality free agent?


I really hope that they will sit on the money or sign somebody to a one year contract maybe somebody like Brent Barry. He's a good shooter and can really help. They need to wait to get Jhadi and Googs of the books


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Im going to have to disagree there, If Milos Vujanic comes over, we should make room for the upcoming star. Also, soon we will have a lot of money come off the books, but I think that we should use it to extend Amare and Milos' contracts instead of signing another wing player.

If they were to sign anyone, I would go after Mark Blount or one of the Pistons centers, Mehmet Okur or Zeljko Rebraca. Also a solid role player like Toni Kukoc could also help mature the young euros of the Suns.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, with this money the Suns have a chance to: a) Make another move so they can sign a max-level FA this season, but then swallow some big time salary in a couple years (next year for Joe I believe) once it comes time to resign Amare/Johnson/Zarko/Barbosa.. or.. b) hold on to the money and wait until the rookie contracts are up, use it on them and try to contend with the team we've got, adding some key roleplayers through free agency (MLE, etc) or trades along the way.. or c) try to sign a high quality center to a reasonable deal and try to keep the cap situation reasonable.. Okur comes to mind, but he might get some big offers come free agency.. his game is mostly perimeter oriented, and couple that with his good rebounding I think he could make a real nice compliment to Amare as he develops his back-to-the-basket game..

I think c) might be most likely if we aren't going to get #8..


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah i think we need to either sit on it or extend

Stoudamire
JJ
Zarko

er so


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Suns legion is growing!


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

The best team in basketball! in 2005


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joe Johnson #2</b>!
> 
> 
> The best team in basketball! in 2005


I think that's what we're counting on.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

My post represented both B and C.

Those who dont agree that we should sit on the money should look closer at the contract situation... I, will conveniently do so in this post.

Tom Gugliotta - 58.5 Million
Antonio McDyess - 67.5 Million
Both gone after this season
Jahidi White - 25 Million
Gone after next season

Joe Johnson - Contract Expires 05
Milos - Contract Expires 05
Amare - Contract Expires 06
Barbosa - Contract Expires 07
Zarko - Contract Expires 07
Lampe - Contract Expires 07
Marion - Contract Expires 08

Amare will probably demand and recieve the MAX
Milos will probably demand BIG money, especially if Ginobili gets Max
Barbosa will probably demand BIG money

Thats 3 players that will certainly suck up all the money recieved by 07 (which is in just 2 and a half years). Unless if we ship Eisley for salary relief, we wont have much money to sign much anyone except Okur and Kukoc (Okur to a .. 4 year deal, Kukoc to a 2 year).


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think the only significant FA the Suns would sign is Kobe to a big deal or Vlade to a short one. The Suns will need space to max out Amare in a couple years.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Technically, with Bird rights, Phoenix could go out and sign a FA this year and be at the cap next year, then go over the cap to resign the players on their rookie contracts.. that would cost them a ton of money though and wouldn't really be smart from a mgmt. standpoint..


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

If we let McDyess and Gugliota off...

How much exactly will the suns be under the cap next season?


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

Hm so judging by the contracts

Amare Max
Already have Matrix at the Max

Thats 2 already. We have to see if JJ still looks superstar like. These few players will suck up alot of payroll. 

I say use the money to resign then instead of FA use your draft picks wisly


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I dont know what the consensus about Amare is around here, but if you have a chance to get Kobe, do it. Dont hold out on him, so you can give Amare a max contract after next season. Amare will be good, but Kobe already is. 

Amare hasnt proved he deserves a max contract yet. Kobes been established as a max contract player for years. Amare will probably a superstar, but hes not yet. 

Again, if Amare is some kind of God around here than my apologies. I dont come around these parts much, just offering an unbias opinion.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I dont know what the consensus about Amare is around here, but if you have a chance to get Kobe, do it. Dont hold out on him, so you can give Amare a max contract after next season. Amare will be good, but Kobe already is.


Oh I don't think they'd sacrifice a chance at Kobe to ensure Amare will get a max contract. If Kobe and Amare are to be in PHX for a long time, I seriously doubt Matrix will be a part of that. I think should Kobe be a Sun, I think Marion will be gone; that is if we can find a suitor to pick up his pricey contract.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I dont think Amare is a max player.... yet.

The max I'd pay for him would be $55 Million for 6 years.

He's not on the same level as Garnett, Duncan, Shaq etc.


When Amare starts to produce numbers similar to that of Jermaine O'Neal, then he can have his $70+ Million contract.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

If matrix gets max then Amare gets max


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ugh Amare will definately get the max. He will still be 2 seasons under his rookie contract. The way he played after the injury he looked like on the same level as Jermaine so he will definately be a max player in 2 years.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> I dont think Amare is a max player.... yet.


Definitely not yet, but is very young, and should he continue to improve at the rate he is right now through his rookie deal, I seriously doubt he would not be offered a max deal, because you know he would be offered the max by other teams. I'm sure the Suns are aware of this and are prepared to offer him the max if necessary.


----------

